# How long does it take?



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been driving with Uber for three months and I signed up with Lyft around the same time. My problem with Lyft is that they never showed up for the Mentor Sessions that I would schedule. I'd take time out of my day when I would get an email saying "someone will be at your house between 3-4PM," but they never showed up. I finally drove my ass 50 miles to one of their open mentor sessions. We do the inspection and the nice guy I spoke with said it will take two days for the background check to clear and I'll be good to drive.

I've been checking my email and going into the Lyft app to see if I can sign on as a driver yet (looking for the steering wheel), but it's saying my application is only 60% complete and that I need to schedule a mentor session. It's been two weeks; do you want drivers or not, Lyft?

I signed up for both at the same time and I've been driving Uber for three months now. Uber wins the application process! I tell my friends that Lyft might pay more but if you want money now, sign up with Uber.


----------



## Gimbo11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Im sorry to hear that. My experience with Lyft was good. They had me driving for them in a similar tine frame as uber. I'd say contact there support but they take over a week to get back to me, even on a damage report. Still they should get back to you eventually.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Gimbo11 said:


> Im sorry to hear that. My experience with Lyft was good. They had me driving for them in a similar tine frame as uber. I'd say contact there support but they take over a week to get back to me, even on a damage report. Still they should get back to you eventually.


Same here. It took 7 days.


----------



## Bob-in-Pasadena (Dec 22, 2015)

simply00complex said:


> I've been driving with Uber for three months and I signed up with Lyft around the same time. My problem with Lyft is that they never showed up for the Mentor Sessions that I would schedule. I'd take time out of my day when I would get an email saying "someone will be at your house between 3-4PM," but they never showed up. I finally drove my ass 50 miles to one of their open mentor sessions. We do the inspection and the nice guy I spoke with said it will take two days for the background check to clear and I'll be good to drive.
> 
> I've been checking my email and going into the Lyft app to see if I can sign on as a driver yet (looking for the steering wheel), but it's saying my application is only 60% complete and that I need to schedule a mentor session. It's been two weeks; do you want drivers or not, Lyft?
> 
> I signed up for both at the same time and I've been driving Uber for three months now. Uber wins the application process! I tell my friends that Lyft might pay more but if you want money now, sign up with Uber.


I signed up for Lyft first, then Uber. Uber came through pretty quick, but Lyft took a few weeks. But if it's taken months, then somehow your application is stalled. Keep emailing them ... EVERY DAY !!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber took longer for me, about three weeks due to a delay with Checkr. Lyft I signed up, scheduled a Mentor session Sunday and got approved yesterday. Like other's have said I would stay on them, if there was a text message from your supposed Mentor call/text them.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Had my mentor ride on Saturday, got approved this morning. When I signed up for Uber it took almost two weeks ...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

simply00complex said:


> I've been driving with Uber for three months and I signed up with Lyft around the same time. My problem with Lyft is that they never showed up for the Mentor Sessions that I would schedule. I'd take time out of my day when I would get an email saying "someone will be at your house between 3-4PM," but they never showed up. I finally drove my ass 50 miles to one of their open mentor sessions. We do the inspection and the nice guy I spoke with said it will take two days for the background check to clear and I'll be good to drive.
> 
> I've been checking my email and going into the Lyft app to see if I can sign on as a driver yet (looking for the steering wheel), but it's saying my application is only 60% complete and that I need to schedule a mentor session. It's been two weeks; do you want drivers or not, Lyft?
> 
> I signed up for both at the same time and I've been driving Uber for three months now. Uber wins the application process! I tell my friends that Lyft might pay more but if you want money now, sign up with Uber.


(I posted this on another thread....but thought it would be better here. Since simply00complex and I are both in the Chicago Uber Zone.)

You are all not gonna believe this.

It _only_ took *11 months* for my background check for LYFT.  (Not a typo...yes _MONTHS_) 

Background story:

I signed up for Lyft back in January of this year. Did my mentor ride...and then got this email:

_Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. _

I responded to the email and asked WHY have they '_decided not to move forward with an invitation_' and then got THIS email:

_Thanks so much for your interest in Lyft._

_You have completed all the steps for our driver application, and Lyft has added you to the wait list for drivers in your area. This means that at the moment, we will not be moving forward with your application. Keep in mind that we review each candidate based on a wide range of qualifications (more than just having a great car!), and our decisions cannot be reversed from additional input._

So....one day when I was particularly UPSET with UBER.....I checked my LYFT Rider's app and noticed it now has a little toggle button on the bottom that said '*Drive*'.....I toggled it over and it says: _Please update your insurance_ and also, _Status: Background Check Running._

So, I updated my insurance and lo and behold....2 days later, I get an email saying:
*Lyft Account Update: Driver Application Approved in Chicago *

Perfect timing is all I can say! I was about ready to throw in the towel completely. Unfortunately, I won't be quitting Uber COMPLETELY _yet_...
but whenever I am in LYFT'S territory, LYFT pax will get precedence over UBER!!!! 

I'm still finishing up the details....printing out my LYFT Trade Dress, etc...

But I am Sooooooooooooo Happy to have an alternative to EVIL UBER!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> (I posted this on another thread....but thought it would be better here. Since simply00complex and I are both in the Chicago Uber Zone.)
> 
> You are all not gonna believe this.
> 
> ...


POST # 7/LEAFdriver: H O O R A Y ! ! !
Merry
Christmasfrom Marco Island, FL.!


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Applied with Lyft and Uber at the same time, Lyft mentor came out 5-6 days later and approve 2 days late, very quick and easy. Waited about 6-7 weeks for Uber, they're pretty slow here in this area apparently.


----------



## Rick19 (Aug 29, 2016)

I been waiting for ten days in Los Angeles is that normal


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This is my experience. It took me around 11 days to get cleared. My first mentee took 9 days. I've seen some come back around in 48 hours, but none recently have reported that back to me.

I know that this is a REALLY old thread, but I hope this will help someone.

When you schedule your mentor session, it goes into a pool until a mentor picks it up. They aren't gonna drive to your place to mentor you unless it happens to be in an open spot in their schedule and it's close to where they plan to be. I generally would NEVER accept a session at someone's residence. I try to aggregate them in a single location so I can knock out a mentee every half-hour. Newbies take a bit longer, Uber drivers are about 15 minutes. 

All applicants should show up to their mentor session with their application showing 80% complete. If it's showing 60%, something is wrong with the application. Check all the documents, renew any that may have expired. Don't load your wife's insurance card if your name isn't on it. Stuff like that. If you are getting a bonafide error, go to help.lyft.com and click on the Contact Support button at the bottom of the page and fill out the form describing the issue.

Often, applicants set up an appointment for a time before when the mentor can get to it. Never assume a session is going to take place unless you've established two way communication with your mentor and confirmed via text or phone.


----------

